# Canadian Customs



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Heading to Canada in June. Anything to watch out for in customs???? I have my certified, stamped birth certificate. I am up on the beer duty stuff.

The web has info about restrictions on meat, dairy, eggs etc. Anyone loose a bunch of steaks or butter on their way through???? Last time I went through- 3 years ago, they didnt look at ANYTHING we had, much less look in our coolers to check for prohibited amounts of hamburger.

What about Venison??? Any CWD issues bringing in processed deer meet? I plan on taking Venison brats, sausage, ring baloney, and sticks. It will be a drag if I have to buy all that stuff.

My experience is that if you are organized, polite, sober, and have your ducks in a row..... They dont even look twice at your rig. A fishing boat does seem to trigger a few questions about alcohol :beer:

My last time through was a Caribou hunt. It was about 2 A.M. Pretty quiet. We had the customs people laughing and joking with us in about 30 seconds. Pushed us through no questions asked.

Any cutoms info will be appreciated. BTW- going through at Intl Falls.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

You can bring up to 10 lbs of beef per person. Deer might be a problem might want to call up there on that one. Also on the deer you will need the carcus tag. NO live bait, raw furits, vege's. You don't need your birth certificate just a current drivers license unles your bring your child then you will need there birth certificate and a note from mom if she not coming with. Good luck and just have fun. :beer:


----------



## ifishforfish (Jun 3, 2007)

one year we were up there for the fourth of july and got through with fireworks.

don't think it'll be a problem.

:beer:


----------

